# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Surprisingly Lethal

## MDub

I shot my first animal using a 2 blade rage broadhead yesterday.



The goat was about 15m away and I'm shooting a reasonably fast 70lb bow. The arrow went clean through and stuck into the tree behind it.

I was amazed with how lethal it was, the blades opened up perfectly and I found the goat only 20m away after following a very thick blood trail.

----------


## mawzer308

Nice mate nailed it.

----------


## 223nut

Sure did the job

----------


## gonetropo

nice one!! have you seen the titanium wire tips? it looks like a broadhead then has a figure 8 wire thru it, idea being the wire constricts down while passing thru ribs etc and expands thru flesh

----------


## madmaori

Drilled it , what a mess

----------


## kimjon

Excellent!

----------


## w8indq

This is the hole a wasp jak hammer makes

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Good skills.

----------


## JoshC

Yep. When I first started hunting with a bow last year I was amazed at the damage a decent broadhead can inflict!

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Yes, they seem to run and die about as much as with a rifle, if both shot through the lungs.

----------


## Scouser

JEESE....looks like you dealt to it with an axe!!!!! :Zomg:

----------

